
The best way to manage schema migrations in Cassandra - lucasbrunialti
https://medium.com/@cobli/the-best-way-to-manage-schema-migrations-in-cassandra-92a34c834824
======
tfulton89
Great article!

------
Fenandu
Very nice article! :)

